# Can it be??



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

This may be the end of world...or something. I've never been fond of e-bikes at all but have made some sort of peace with their presence on the trails. I just watched this video from Remi Metailer and he brought up a point that I really can't argue. He went for a ride at Vedder Mountain (~2 hours north of me) and brought an e-bike because the smoke was so bad that he didn't want to inhale too much of it. It was a hellish late summer-early fall here (and up there) for wildfire smoke. I would drive for hours just to get to a place with clean enough air to ride. I hadn't really considered the advantages of an e-bike for the situation. I think you could wear an N95 mask while riding one for the smoke. That would be a difficult thing to do on a mountain bike since it would restrict the breathing a bit.






FWIW, I have no plans at present to buy one, but I can now see them being a good thing for smoky riding.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

If I lived in Texas, I'd have an e-bike for riding in the summer. It's so goddamn oppressive with the temp and humidity that riding for more than an hour is just not really in the cards...but with an e-bike, you probably could. Then again, I wouldn't live in Texas. This is what I think about when I go there for work and bring my non-motorbike.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Nope. Still not a good reason.


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

Gotta luv all the anti E-MTBers. MTBers have become Hikers with Wheels with there Gate Keeping of trails. Enjoy being a Hypocrite.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Pretty soon we'll need batteries to walk to the mailbox.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

GKelley said:


> Pretty soon we'll need batteries to walk to the mailbox.


I use my daughter's hoverboard to get to the mailbox.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I might need to take a trip up there in the future. Looks like an awesome place!

I love having my Turbo Levo but I only put 100 miles on it for 2022. I focused mostly on riding my Peloton and 5010 when I had a chance. I have nothing against my ebike but I'm just waiting on legislation to catch up before I ride in other locations. Plus the ebike negativity just bothers me and makes me feel guilty for buying an ebike even though I have a lot of health challenges. My bro in law just bought a Turbo Levo as well. He rides everywhere regardless of legislation. He's been on a mountain bike for 20+ years.

I've been skipping the summer riding season each year due to the wildfire smoke and the wild dust storms when riding with other people. I've been spending that time on the lake with my family instead.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Great idea. While my e-bikes do not outnumber my regular bikes, I have three so when the smoke arrives, I'll use my N95 and the ebikes only.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Battery said:


> I might need to take a trip up there in the future. Looks like an awesome place!
> 
> I love having my Turbo Levo but I only put 100 miles on it for 2022. I focused mostly on riding my Peloton and 5010 when I had a chance. I have nothing against my ebike but I'm just waiting on legislation to catch up before I ride in other locations. Plus the ebike negativity just bothers me and makes me feel guilty for buying an ebike even though I have a lot of health challenges. My bro in law just bought a Turbo Levo as well. He rides everywhere regardless of legislation. He's been on a mountain bike for 20+ years.
> 
> I've been skipping the summer riding season each year due to the wildfire smoke and the wild dust storms when riding with other people. I've been spending that time on the lake with my family instead.


North Mountain, up in Darrington, is completely e-bike legal. Great trails there.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Zeroselect said:


> Gotta luv all the anti E-MTBers. MTBers have become Hikers with Wheels with there Gate Keeping of trails. Enjoy being a Hypocrite.





Battery said:


> My bro in law just bought a Turbo Levo as well. He rides everywhere regardless of legislation. He's been on a mountain bike for 20+ years.


What else needs to be said?


----------

